# Vocal instructors in Waterloo, On?



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this... but I'm interested in getting vocal lessons so that I can sing backup, and maybe a little bit of lead. I do sing a bit now, but I feel that my tone is lacking something... and so is my range... and it would be nice if I didn't hit pitches flat... heh.

Does anyone have recommendations? I'm looking for kind of a more rock-oriented instructor... and one who's not going to laugh at my current singing ability (or lack thereof) kkjuw


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jane said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this... but I'm interested in getting vocal lessons so that I can sing backup, and maybe a little bit of lead. I do sing a bit now, but I feel that my tone is lacking something... and so is my range... and it would be nice if I didn't hit pitches flat... heh.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations? I'm looking for kind of a more rock-oriented instructor... and one who's not going to laugh at my current singing ability (or lack thereof) kkjuw


Post an ad at UW or WLU. I'll bet there are plenty of talented students who wouldn't mind making a few bucks on the side.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Adrian Jones. He goes by snacker on this forum. He might have slots available for the summer.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

starjag said:


> Adrian Jones. He goes by snacker on this forum. He might have slots available for the summer.


I'd recommend Adrian... I've been going to him for a few months and he hasn't laughed at me once! (though I'm sure I've given many an opportunity!).


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks guys... I contacted Adrian...

I'd go the UW/WLU student route but I'd prefer to have a teacher that someone else has recommended... I don't have the time to be meeting a whole bunch of different teachers, and from experience, I know how important it is to have a teacher who can... well... teach.

We'll see how this goes... yay.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...buyer beware.

i'm not a big fan of singing teachers, _generally_. its an unregulated field, meaning that virtually anyone can post a sign on their door.

in too many cases, they teach you things that you should be learning through hard experience, and/or voice techniques that are outdated.

but, if you find a good one who really can help you progress and develop vocal skills, especially in the area of building vocal strength and agility, maintenance and good warm ups, good for you.

just remember that there is no substitute for simply "doing it" for as many hours every day as you can manage.

-dh


----------

